# Favourite interet radio stations



## Hugo (Mar 2, 2012)

*Favourite internet radio stations*

I just replaced my internet radio and lost all my favourite stored channels so I'm rebuilding my list.

I thought it would be a good time to try out some new channels.

Do you have any recommendations?

I normally listen to a local station here in Ireland called Lyric FM and kusc which is based in the states.

Thanks in advanced for any recommendations


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

For nonstop music transmitted at a high quality, go for the Audiophile stations broadcast out of Greece. They never announce the name of the piece, but if you check your phone or tablet it will be listed. An even higher sound quality comes from the Czech D-dur site.

If you like KUSC, you'll also like WRCJ in Detroit, and ClassicalMPR from Minnesota.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I occasionally listen to WQXR in New York - sometimes the main classical station, but they also have the online station New Sounds, which is great if you like new music of the Reich/Part variety.

Presumably since you're in Ireland you don't need to be told about BBC Radio 3!


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

By coincidence, I'm listening right now to Audiophile Baroque from Greece. I use Linux for web surfing, and they have a great app called Cantata. A few clicks and I can access about a dozen classical stations. I agree, great sound. I think Cantata may be Linux only, however. But I'm sure you can find it easily enough.

Another I like is called Early Music. Really old stuff, very cool.


----------



## Hugo (Mar 2, 2012)

Michael Diemer said:


> By coincidence, I'm listening right now to Audiophile Baroque from Greece. I use Linux for web surfing, and they have a great app called Cantata. A few clicks and I can access about a dozen classical stations. I agree, great sound. I think Cantata may be Linux only, however. But I'm sure you can find it easily enough.
> 
> Another I like is called Early Music. Really old stuff, very cool.


Thanks, I use Fedora. I never came across Cantata, thanks for the tip!


----------



## rwm (Dec 24, 2015)

I use gradio on linux and find it very useful. It's a Gnome app. Lots of classical stations to be found in its database.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Classical FM from Darvos on Scottish radio. More "mellow" classics (andantes are big).


----------

